# Ruby's New "Eyes"...



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

Below is a picture of "Ruby" with her new "eyes" in. Her foglights anyway. Didn't have time to get her headlights in before work last night. The fogs took too long. Will post more photos with all bulbs replaced.

I'm glad I didn't have time to get the headlights done, that way everyone can see what the contrast is between those nasty, "yellow" factory halogens vs the Xenon/Kryptons.

Anyway, the bulbs in the fogs are H8's and 8500K in color from www.EuroDezigns.com. The headlights will be the same 8500K.

I've been using the bulbs from EuroDezigns for 9+ years now. I have to say they are the best after-market bulbs I've ever used. They increase your night visibility area in front of your car in a HUGE way. They also cut through all the fog and nasty weather. Plus they look cool!!!

You get the HID look and performance without the price. These bulbs are only $20 a pair(free shipping), made in the USA(Indiana), and are the same wattage as the factory bulbs so they won't fry your wiring or void your warranties.

They also carry a lifetime warranty so if they ever burn out, you send in the burnt out bulb with a check for $6.95 to cover shipping and you get a ***PAIR*** in return. Of the 9+ years I've used these bulbs, I've only ever had one burn out on me.

Sorry to sound like a commercial, but I believe in these bulbs and have gotten all my friends, family, and co-workers to switch over to them and they all LOVE them. I know everyone here will too.


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

Forgot to add one more thing...

The bulbs from www.EuroDezigns.com are truly "Plug 'n' Play". No special wiring or anything is needed.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

looks cool much brighter white


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

How hard would it be to get those up here in Canada? Is the wiring the same in our cars as yours? I am going to look into these


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

justmike said:


> How hard would it be to get those up here in Canada? Is the wiring the same in our cars as yours? I am going to look into these


You should be able to order these lights straight from their website and install them with no problems.

Cruzes worldwide should use the same H13 headlights and H8 foglights and wattage.


----------



## aviationtech (Jan 17, 2011)

saweet....!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I just ordered both the Fog Lights and Headlights. I've been looking for a good set of replacements and your testament for EuroDesizns sealed the deal. If I remember I'll post pictures once I get them installed.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

_INTIMIDAT3R_--When you did the fogs, did you take the lower bumper belly cover off or did you go through the wheel wells? It's funny how the owners manual tells you how to do the headlights and other bulbs , but no mention of the fogs..


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

because the fogs are not standard oem parts, you can only get them as an option and when you purchase them, they come with some crazy picture instructions


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> _INTIMIDAT3R_--When you did the fogs, did you take the lower bumper belly cover off or did you go through the wheel wells? It's funny how the owners manual tells you how to do the headlights and other bulbs , but no mention of the fogs..


The foglights came with the RS package.

I got to the foglights from the bottom after trying to go through the wheel well first. The washer fluid resevoir on the driver's side prevents you from reaching the fogs through the wheel well.

There are just a couple of screws to remove and the plastic fascia directly under each foglight can be bent down so you reach up into the cavity to change your bulbs.

The washer fluid resevoir on the driver's side makes changing to fog on that side really tight. Not very much room between it and the back of you H8 foglight bulb. Fought with it for about 15 minutes and ended up breaking off one of the side clips of the female connector.

The passenger side was a snap. Just a few minutes and it was done. Took me longer to take the screws out of the fascia than it did changing the bulb.

The Owner's Manual is a joke!!! Doesn't even have the foglight replacement bulbs listed. They're H8's by the way.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

INTIMIDAT3R said:


> The foglights came with the RS package.
> 
> I got to the foglights from the bottom after trying to go through the wheel well first. The washer fluid resevoir on the driver's side prevents you from reaching the fogs through the wheel well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info..


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

INTIMIDAT3R said:


> The foglights came with the RS package.
> 
> I got to the foglights from the bottom after trying to go through the wheel well first. The washer fluid resevoir on the driver's side prevents you from reaching the fogs through the wheel well.
> 
> ...



I'm going to put the bulbs in this weekend. Did you have to jack up the car to get to the fog lights or is there enough clearance??


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I'm going to put the bulbs in this weekend. Did you have to jack up the car to get to the fog lights or is there enough clearance??


Didn't have to jack up the car, but I did pull up to the run-up on my driveway to give me another inch of clearance, but you can do it as the car sits as long as you have a short enough ratchet.


----------



## Seabee (Mar 8, 2011)

This will probably be the first upgrade I do. I have them on my Colorado and man what a difference! Best money I ever spent, what a value for awesome results.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

I had ordered this bulbs a while back and the color is white as compared to the yellow factory color. But I don't think they brighten up the road any better. Also after a while if you for any reason you try to change out the bulbs, sometimes the back of the housing will come off the end of the bulb, you simply have to push it back in and you'll be good to go.. or when turning to lock the bulb the edges will break off.. they do give a better appearance thou.


----------



## crzeco12 (Oct 10, 2012)

i agree from the statement above, put the H13 8500K in my eco and the appearance is great but after driving home from work tonight in the rain i could barely see the road 15 yards in front of me, had on the brights the whole way home and no on coming traffic even flashed me. needless to say looking for a replacement after 2days of them in, don't want to chance it since the winter months are coming quickly!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

crzeco12 said:


> i agree from the statement above, put the H13 8500K in my eco and the appearance is great but after driving home from work tonight in the rain i could barely see the road 15 yards in front of me, had on the brights the whole way home and no on coming traffic even flashed me. needless to say looking for a replacement after 2days of them in, don't want to chance it since the winter months are coming quickly!


First read this:
Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution

Then read this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/5767-how-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html

If you want to improve lighting (and I mean actually improve your viewing distance and viewing ability at night), upgrading your headlight wiring harness and upgrading to brighter halogens is by a long shot the most cost effective way to do it. The next alternative is buying new headlight housings with projectors.


----------



## crzeco12 (Oct 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> First read this:
> Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution
> 
> Then read this:
> ...


Thanks for the read, i currently just bought the ultra-vision bulbs for now, i do want to get a projector housing but i want it to look "factory", on another note I think your an extremely noble and all around good guy, from all of your post and how you help so many people, next mod is going to be audio, going the SQ route haha thanks again


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

crzeco12 said:


> Thanks for the read, i currently just bought the ultra-vision bulbs for now, i do want to get a projector housing but i want it to look "factory", on another note I think your an extremely noble and all around good guy, from all of your post and how you help so many people, next mod is going to be audio, going the SQ route haha thanks again


Glad I was able to help.  When you get started with your car audio setup, let me know and I can help you set up an unbeatable system for the money.


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

EuroDezigns are about the worst H13 light bulbs you can buy, total waste of money and the few minutes i spent putting them on.... oh and the other minutes taking them off. I had them on for 3 nights before my cruze went cockeyed and btw the oem bulbs are noticeably brighter. Sure they look nice when you look at them from the outside the car, since they're not so bright you can stare at them lol. They are cheap and this lifetime warranty for 7 bucks a pop? I think that actually covers the cost to make a new pair plus some change in profit so its as if they sell you another pair for the 7 bucks, its the perfect scam. 

It would have thought different if i received them damaged but nope perfect condition envelope. Plus i even wore nice ass gloves to install and never did i touch the glass with anything or drop them or bump them, nada. i think i even held my breath each time i had one bulb in my hand and still took a dump on me that early. 

I regret spending the $35 for the fogs and the head light bulbs when i had to spend another 35 for the Phillips Xtreme Visions. I hope those dont disappoint i just ordered them online. they cant seriously be worse than the oem can they?

Edit: I should have followed the advice in these last few posts instead of the first couple of them.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, this is an old thread. How are Ruby's eyes holding up after three years?


----------

